# Gordon/Bartow



## Murdock (Sep 10, 2004)

Acorns are just starting to fall. They are still green, but deer are hitting them already. Muscadines are falling. Checked on persimons and they should be a few more weeks. Should be a good day Saturday.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 8, 2004)

I just found out i had access to a private 3400 acre plot in gordao near calhoun.
How's gordon county?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Gordon Co.*

This week I found white oak acorns, both brown and green, on the ground under several trees, but not all of them. Some are dropping better than others. It was very dry in the woods and despite hunting over good sign, I did not see a deer.

There are enough acorns dropping so that no single tree or area can be counted on to draw them in when you are there. At least that was the way it was for me where I hunted.

Sako, I just started hunting Gordon last year, but from what I hear, it is on the way up for buck quality. There were some really nice bucks taken there last year and I expect it to be even better this year. Congratulations on your good fortune. That is a lot of land to hunt.

Al


----------



## Murdock (Oct 8, 2004)

Where is the land located. I hunt in Gordon as well. 
Murdock


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 8, 2004)

I do not know where in GOrdon county. I think east of calhoun. It is pretty wooded from what i hear.


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 11, 2004)

*Bartow County*

Hunted in Bartow County Saturday morning on my Aunt's property near Kingston.  Killed a pretty nice 8-pointer at 7:40 am while he was working a scrape.  My first deer with a muzzleloader!  Only the second deer I've seen on this piece of property this year (saw about 50 in bow season alone on this land last year).  Strange season so far...


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Oct 17, 2004)

*GC Pro*



			
				SAKO75 said:
			
		

> I just found out i had access to a private 3400 acre plot in gordao near calhoun.
> How's gordon county?


I live in Gordon Co. i know all about it, if you have any quistions e-mail me: jsutton1000@adelphia.net


----------

